
Smart home tech can help evict renters, surveillance company tells landlords - joeyespo
https://www.cnet.com/news/install-smart-home-tech-evict-renters-surveillance-company-tells-landlords/
======
Konnstann
What's the connection between smart home tech and raising rents by combining
units? I'm confused as to the message.

Catching illegal tenants and airbnbs isn't something I'm too opposed to but
the slippery slope this opens up isn't an acceptable risk to me.

~~~
chews
once youve evicted a renter for reason, if you happen to have had that happen
to a couple renters one can combine the space into one apartment... and rent
it as a new apartment type.. new york brownstone style homes / old san
francisco ones seem to allow for this to be easier to do.

~~~
Konnstann
Presumably this doesn't extend to renters that just had their leases run out
as opposed to evictions. Otherwise wouldn't you just not renew leases and
merge apartments no matter what?

~~~
closeparen
In a rent-regulated context, the landlord declining to renew when the lease is
up is treated the same as an eviction at any other time.

